#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  The Lott app

## tdar

I've been buying Australian lottery tickets on line using the Lott app.
A few days ago it it wouldn't let me log in. I emailed them and they said that because I was in a country on the prohibited list I was being blocked by the junta.
Bollocks says I. No junta web page comes up, just a 'something went wrong' message.
Anybody having problems with the Lott app?

----------


## crackerjack101

Oh do fuck off.

Please.

----------


## uncle junior

vpn ?

----------


## Lost Farlang

Use a VPN. Also with the LOTT you need to verify after 60 days, commonly with a Aust Drivers license

----------


## aging one

^ hey you seem to be doing much better. How about telling us about your treatment and how you recovered. How are you dog and cat doing as well?  4 months to live without treatment abroad was your last post a couple of years ago.

----------


## Lost Farlang

Nearly had a Transplant last month, was exciting but a bit of bad luck, hopefully I get called up again before Christmas 2018. Don't feel the best, but still here alive annoying the Mrs who misses LOS massively ! I am lucky re blood type, extremely lucky re antibodies (or lack of them), as a back up Mrs is a decent match and is all ready to go as a donar, (which is a little bit rare Thai - Gringo match can create issues) she is supper keen to do it, the Dr's and I less so for various reasons. 

The medical here is absolutely amazing, it's hard to use sometimes but when push comes to shove, Aust is one of the best places in the world for TX, Can't say I love OZ, or parts of it's new culture anyway, even though LOS has many silly annoying things, I liked it, (particularly out of the farlang area like CM, Phuket, Pattaya), you have to really watch what you say here (here in Oz), so politically correct and some people are just over the top, it has really changed fast, I got abused relentlessly for referring to a boat as "she" is going really well now, got ripped to shreds.  Up in Far North Qld on a trip it was much less BS.  

Our Thai cat got stolen, he was pure white and friendly, in demand apparently. Dogs been living with parents in law, but they are moving by the sounds of it and will probably have to re-home them.  I miss one of them so much, the Bangkwell cross was like my best friend in Thailand for nearly a decade, she is 11yo now. I can't travel, need dialysis and frankly when I get sick,  I need top care, had a couple of really close calls, 16 general anesthetics in 2 years !   Amazingly, odds are great for a TX within months, and amazingly I should be able to work a office job full time no probs within 6 months after that.  When I say office job, I mean non laboring, thought of an office as such scares me !!!

re the Lott, I used a "local" oz power bill scanned in, they need it for some gambling law apparently for online. 
Re VPN, I am really sus of the free ones, basically, they get a copy of everything that goes though your online activities, well if they want to.  I use a company called PureVPN that cost about $10 a month (roughly, can't really remember), you can also use it to stream, so if you want to watch a ABC iview show or something and pretend to be in oz, it works no probs.  My Oz internet banking went nuts when I was in Thailand, it worked but when using the card it was flagged, hard to buy  plane tickets etc on it, (Thai card also was hard on overseas websites), VPN removed all of that crap.  

I had to get o 50 post to PM a old friend on here, finally made it !!!

----------


## tdar

Thanks for that L.F.
I don't know what got up CJ101's arse.
Ask a simple question, get a simpleton answering.

----------


## moose65

i had similar problem with App on iPhone, it uses your location from the phone and if you disable the location in phone the app simply won't work.
so i use the website and log in via my laptop. that still works fine

i don't know about prohibited countries, that app won't work in Bali or KL or last time i was in PNG it wouldn't work there either..

----------

